# Relationships Talk, Belfast - Thursday 26 September at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Relationships - speaker from​Fertility Counselling Service​Practical and emotional support for those who are trying to conceive​Thursday 26 September 2013, 7.30-9.30pm (changed from previous message)​6 Mount Charles, Belfast, BT7 1NZ​For more information and to book a place email:​[email protected],​Text 07837 987562 or Phone: 02890 825677​
Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312379.0#ixzz2fH4unSV8


----------

